
Would you vote for a rational Artificially Intelligent president? - coxaqui
Not a human hybrid but a pure silicon president.
======
Millennium
No, because I would not accept it as sufficiently Artificially Intelligent
until it had proven itself capable of irrationality.

------
pbhjpbhj
Very interesting idea, there must be some SciFi works on this subject.

Would the ePresident be fixed for their term of office (no upgrades whilst in
post)? Could you ask it questions as a citizen before voting to know how it
would respond for any given parameter set? Would it be programmed according to
the Three Laws?

Perhaps all parties could submit an ePresident candidate and each could get a
vote on all actions based on the proportion of the population who voted for
it.

------
mvaliente2001
The problem is not rationality, but the _goals_ that rational being has to
fulfill.

------
reiz
Hello No. But it is a very interesting idea.

------
kbelbina
Only if it was open source, I'd be worried about people tampering with it to
give it biases for special interests etc.

~~~
qompiler
The compiled version might be different. A solution would be to allow everyone
to run a local copy of the president which gets the same data-feed so it would
respond the same in all instances. The problem is of course that a president
deals with confidential information which you don't want to just broadcast
over a network for anyone to see.

------
toonster
only if i knew the rule set that it was programmed with. and methods to handle
exceptions.

~~~
coxaqui
How much understanding do we have of how the current politicians handle
exceptions? i.e. Motivations, drive, true presonality etc.

------
velodrome
Depends who programmed it.

------
Stranger2013
Yes, coxaqui. Especially if the alternative is you destroying us.

------
informatimago
Yes. Anybody or anything but the current crops of politicians.

------
andridk
As long as it follows the three laws of robotics, yes.

------
pfortuny
iPresident or gPresident? Or maybe President Blue or BBpres?

No: it would be government by engineering which is wrong. States are not
machines.

------
gadders
Would you not just end up with utilitarianism?

------
brudgers
No. Only an _imaginary_ one.

------
toutouastro
does "he" break the rules when they need to be borken ?does "he" have feelings
?

